# The best class cleaner- polish



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

It is as the title what is the best class cleaner - polish as I haven't found one yet


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use meguires and find it works very well


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Another vote for the Meguiars from me


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

swissvax master kit + Cystal rock makes autoglym and meguiars look like scam and fairy liquid. but then again who pays close to a grand and spends 3 whole days detailing a car?


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

AutoGlym Car Glass Polish vote here. Especially good when used with a rotary polisher, or maybe an orbital.

One flaw is that it chalks up, leaving a fine dust everywhere. This can be reduced by making the polish cloth/pad slightly damp, but if its wet, it wont work.

Christian


----------



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

hi i have used both but they seem ok but nothing to shout about there must be a great polish out there the search goes on


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

If you plan on using a rotary polisher, I have seen on Detailing World that a guy used Blackfire's Metal Polish on glass. It was chosen as the polish has a slight amount of jewellers rouge, and apparently gave a crystal clear finish. HTH

Christian


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Racer28 said:


> AutoGlym Car Glass Polish vote here. Especially good when used with a rotary polisher, or maybe an orbital.


I use this, works well IMO.


----------



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

i am always a little worried about rotary polishers i have never used one are they that good how much are they and what do you need to get started is there a kit you can buy


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

badgerbob said:


> i am always a little worried about rotary polishers i have never used one are they that good how much are they and what do you need to get started is there a kit you can buy


you cant by a kit with everything you need, but dont hold back on the cash. you need 4 different grades of cutting agent. most people fail on only using a single grade and wonder why theres a bunch of halo rings.


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

To be fair, you should be afraid of using a rotary, you can cause alot of damage if you dont fully understand what you are doing. But its like everything, you have to start somewhere, and as long as you read up on it first, you shouldnt go too far wrong. There are alot more factors involved with rotary over orbital, such as the option to change cutting pads, different polishes, different rpm's...etc. Then there are factors such as paint type, paint depth, colour, heat build up...It all starts to get very complicated.

I have yet to take the plunge myself, I just let my valeter do the job for me :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Just been to Clean Your Car's unit yesterday and they have advised me to use the Stoner Invisible Glass, they reckon it's fantastic so I'm going to give that a go.


----------



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Who sells this and how much keep us posted


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

badgerbob said:


> Who sells this and how much keep us posted


Ditto, i like recommendations from good sources, come on, dont keep us in suspense. :mrgreen:


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

autosmart "silverscreen" polish is brilliant,,,,,,, alan


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

mav696 said:


> Just been to Clean Your Car's unit yesterday and they have advised me to use the Stoner Invisible Glass, they reckon it's fantastic so I'm going to give that a go.


Hi Mav696, where is Clean Your Car based, i'm in the North East and have'nt heard of them?


----------



## Wildman (May 23, 2005)

www.cleanyourcar.co.uk hope this helps


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

ipa diluted to 50% demin water, clear glass everytime and cheap as chips.

Si


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

DStill said:


> badgerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Who sells this and how much keep us posted
> ...


It's from here http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/ ... d_363.html


----------



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

have you tried the invisible glass cleaner yet


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

badgerbob said:


> have you tried the invisible glass cleaner yet


I have and it is good but they reckon the more times you use it the better it gets as it takes about 3-4 cleaning sessions to get it perfect. I'm happy with it anyway


----------

